# I dont know whats wrong with him



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

My male has been acting weird today. He has been showing aggression. (growling) that he has never ever done before. Also he is very scared. He will not come to me. he has been hiding in his cage most of the day. And his pupils are dilated. What could be wrong?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

My first thought is that he may be hurt. I would recommend getting him to the vet to rule out any medical conditions. How old is the dog? Is the dog outside? Is he and outside dog?

Also ask yourself if he has been subjected to anything that could have hurt him. Dogs can become aggressive if they are frightened by something, or just plain sick. 

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Akasha said:


> My first thought is that he may be hurt. I would recommend getting him to the vet to rule out any medical conditions. How old is the dog? Is the dog outside? Is he and outside dog?
> 
> Also ask yourself if he has been subjected to anything that could have hurt him. Dogs can become aggressive if they are frightened by something, or just plain sick.
> 
> Good Luck and keep us posted.


GREAT post Akasha

But let me add to it ... if he goes outside w/o you he could have also got into something that is causing the pupil dilation. Many plants, & products can cause this. If someone has thrown something over your yard like hamburger w/ ?? in it or even a rag with it. Dog ate or chewed it can cause problems.

When I had American bulldogs, I had a neighbor (didnt know at the time) but was a druggie so he threw a rag into my yard with my pups that has crank on it. My pups attacked one of their siblings and almosted killed him. So I am very aware of this kind of problem.

Since he is in his crate. Can you get someone to help you pick it up and take the WHOLE thing to the vet. Dont get bit by your own dog.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Was he fine when you went to bed the night before? I think Ashka had great advice. Take him to the vet. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I missed this yesterday, Yes take him to the vet ASAP.
He could be injured, poisoned, tyroid issue, brain tumor, or it could be he had a seizure.
Sometimes rapid behavior changes are due to medical conditions, now the list above is a worst case scenario but I have seen all of these cause what you are describing. please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

*Thank u all*

He is 1.5 years old. and he was normal the night before. But yesterday morning my 2 year old was jumping on him and being rough with him and not to long after this all started. He does go outside but My other dog is fine. he is acting a little better today, Maybe he just hurt him and thats the only way of showing me he was in pain. idk i dont get paid until the end of the month but If he is still acting weird I will deff take him in.!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO your two year old has no business jumping on him. I mean it is one thing to play with a dog but you have to teach your children the proper way to interact with dogs and that is not it. If he has the temperament to growl at you in pain then he could snap at your child if they child causes enough pain. Separate the dog from your child and let him recover and teach your child to be gentle with dogs. Also crate rest would be a good idea if we was injured.
Are dogs are tough and can handle a lot but that does not mean we should push them to the breaking point. That is when you see headlines in the news,


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

End of the month? How would you like to live in pain for 21 days? I had a dog that broke a tooth the other day. I work retail, just above min. wage if I'm lucky I get 35hrs a week. I still managed to find the $300 to get him right in and get that tooth pulled before it could get infected and get worse. My dog's health does not wait. I'd pawn off my camera or something of value if it meant getting my dog what he needs. Wouldn't be the first time I've had to do so. I've pawned off necklaces to get my dog food and meds, I wouldn't think twice about pawning off my DSLR which if you knew me you'd know it's the one thing I own that I prize the most.

You need to keep your kid away from your dog if that is the way your child is going to behave around your dog. This breed may be great for it's temperament and not biting, but by allowing your kid to cause your dog pain you are asking for trouble and setting your dog up for trouble. 

Your dog needs to get to the vet. plan and simple.


----------



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

*to all of you*

Yes my son jumped on him but he does not do that often. And i dont even no why i am arguing!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

proud pitbull owner said:


> Yes my son jumped on him but he does not do that often. And i dont even no why i am arguing!


You came here looking for help, you got help.

People here are very good and don't mean to bash(I promise), they want what is best for your dog, and your son. You didn't say if you stopped the kid from jumping on him but a dog that is showing aggression + a kid jumping on him isn't going to turn out good.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

It only takes once for a dog to have enough and to bite. It only takes one bite, even a small one to end a dogs life. It only takes one dog bite to end the life of hundreds of others. Think about that. 

By putting your dog in a place where it is hurt and could bite your setting your dog up for failure and putting your children in harms way. A dog that is hurt has a whole different personality and can do things that it normally wouldn't do. 

For the safety of your children you should NEVER allow your kids to do what they did to that dog. Every dog has a point where it can't take enough of what is happening to them, and when they hit that point, there really is no clue as to what that dog will do. Pain lowers that point by a ton. Leaving a dog in pain in not only cruel to the dog, but also dangerous to all around. 

I don't play around when a dog is hurt. simple as that.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

proud pitbull owner said:


> Yes my son jumped on him but he does not do that often. And i dont even no why i am arguing!


no one is bashing you, you asked for help and we are giving you advice you can take it or leave it. There is no reason to get defensive you are going to listen to us or not. You said your child injured your, you think we are bashing you because we said jumping on the dog is a bad idea? Children get bite like that and we are just concerned for the safety of you child and dog. Times are tough for all of us but if your dog is in enough pain to have his eyes dilate and growl at you then he is in serious pain and should see a vet.

Next time you ask for help think about if you really want to hear the advice. Sometimes the truth can hurt especially when we are at fault but how your learn is to swallow your pride and do what is right.


----------



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

*Just wanted to say*

That I am sorry for what I said. I am just very stressed about whats going on with him. My son usually does not jump on our dogs but yesterday he did. and not having any money as of right now really raised the stress level. But i just wanted to let everyone no that I am taking him to the vet as soon as my husband gets home. i am just going to right a check and pay the fees applied when I get paid. his health is very inportant to me so I will update tonight when we get back. and again I am very sorry!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No worries we all can get emotional about our dogs and I understand where your coming from. Just learn from this and know that your need to watch the dog and child more closely and I wish you guys the best. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Bah, My niece Kyler got bit by my old apb anubis because she was jumping and laying on her. she had enough and turned snapping. nontheless Kyler's mother STILL lets her do that to the dog and my mother told me on the phone anubis had that..leave me alone look in her eyes. Not the dogs fault for snapping she isnt aggressive but the kids mother just doesnt care and lets her do what she wants.

make sure he never does that again and hope your dog is ok.


----------



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

*UPDATE!!*

thanks everyone for your advise. we took him to the vet and he has a sore throat. he just has a virus. but he got 2 shots and sent home with some meds


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That doesn't sound right, what shots did he get? Dogs do not growl and get eye dilation over a soar throat for a virus, what meds did they give you?


----------



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

*they gave him*

a shot of banamine and penz/vit B and gave him temaril and doxycycline. they said he was probably acting like that because he did not feel good. and was irritable. He is acting normal now so. but were still keeping an eye on him


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok that makes more sense, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## whitedove1968 (Apr 30, 2011)

*my dog freaked out this morning*

i have a 1.5 yr old boxer/pit. had him about a month now. i love the dog. this morning we went out to the yard and he was sniffing something in the grass. i just moved to georgia last june and am unfamiliar with these wild strawberry plants. can they emit some type of gas or something that would make him get aggressive? he started pulling on my pant leg and then growling and trying to bite my hand... this is very unusual as he was never aggressive. play? yes. like this? NEVER!
i got him under control by the collar and brought him in the house. i went to give him a treat cause he "sat". when he looked up i noticed his eyes were dialated?? wtf is this all about? any ideas?
my brothers had pits and at first we thought he was challenging me. but now i'm beginning to wonder.
ps. we was perfectly fine before he smelled that grass.....


----------



## whitedove1968 (Apr 30, 2011)

*ps to my post..*

i was also handling centrella candles at work overnight. i don't think this should make a difference??
the dialated eye thing really got me though.
going to do more investigating in the yard. didn't know if anyone had any info on plants that effect the dog this way.
thanks again for any help


----------

